# Drawer Slide Inquiry



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm building cabinets for my kitchen and have a particular situation I'm hoping someone here can help me out with.

I have a 36" wide rangetop which I had to support on a custom cabinet. The plan is to install two 36" wide, 10-12" deep drawers in the cabinet below the rangetop.

I'd like to use self-closing or easy-close drawer slides, but find that these slides tend to have 24" or 30" drawer width constraints. That's not to say that they won't work on a 36" wide drawer, but I'm not looking to install something that will break before I know it.

Does anyone have a successful experience with a self- or easy-closing slide on a 36" wide drawer?

I've been looking at various slide models from Accuride, but suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Dave_G (Dec 21, 2009)

I have used a "drawer system" before that comprises metal runners and metal drawer sides that screw to the drawer front and to which you fix a bottom and back, with the runners being screwed to the inside cheeks of the carcas. Is this what you mean? If so, in principle you can make any drawer width although of course you could in theory end up overloading it if it's a big drawer with heavy contents. I'd also worry slighly about the drawer twisting or skewing as it's used affecting the smooth running of the mechanism. I'd just chance it but make sure I buy a good-quality system not cheap tat if I'm intending to use it outside it's specification.

Alternatively, you could divide the cabinet with a vertical in the middle and have two drawer slightly under 18" wide instead of one 36" drawer.


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

Good Idea Dave.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Daren,
Have you looked at Blum's self closing glides? Something like these:
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000495AA.pdf

They have a 100# load rating. I didn't see any max. width dimensions there. Kraftmaid uses a lot of their glides. I can't remember what the widest drawers I have seen them on, but I know I have installed a lot of their cabinets with some pretty big, deep drawers in them. They seemed to always work well.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## drummer05 (Feb 8, 2010)

Im with Dave on this one.. do you think you could split the drawers?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I find that if the drawer box is constructed*

to adequately support the intended load, the drawer width will have little or no impact on the performance of the drawer glides. I have some drawers for specific applications that are 60" wide by 28" front to back by 8" deep and they continue to work just fine.

Ed


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

drummer05 said:


> Im with Dave on this one.. do you think you could split the drawers?


Why? 

The only reason I could think of to split the drawers would be to accomodate the largest SELF CLOSING set of drawer slides available. I have one drawer that is 36" wide in which I store my air tools. It is probably not 100 pounds worth, but it is heavy.

As long as you can find a set of slides that fit the specifications that you want then stick with your plans.

George


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful responses! I'm trying to avoid splitting the 36" drawers into two sections, given that these drawers will hold my pots and pans and by doubling the number of drawers I have, I'll be doubling the number of slides I need to buy. 

With that being said, I doubt the weight of the pots and the drawer itself is going to top 100lbs. Seems that everyone has had success with wider drawers so long as the weights don't become extreme.

I did look at the Blum slides. Seems they are in the same quality and price-point as the Accuride. It's all going to come down to which slides best fit my cabinets. For example, I have a peninsula base cabinet that's only 14" deep.

Thanks everyone. I'll be sure to post photos and updates as I get the work done!


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

You need to be careful when you get into drawers this wide. There can be a problem with the drawers "racking" when they are opened and closed. There is a specific type of slide for wide drawers that uses a rack and pinion type mechanism to avoid this problem. Both Blum and Accuride make these. I'm sure other manufacturers do too. Make sure you check the max drawer width on the slides you choose.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Drawer widths that wide will have a tendency to have some movement when pulled out. That's not a problem. One problem is that getting the drawer removed or reinserted in the opening is the difficulty to manipulate releases on the sides.

Check this site for good prices.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

It is a problem when the slides start jamming and not sliding freely. I've seen it happen. Especially when someone tries to push on one side of a 3' wide drawer that has 50 lbs of pots in it.


----------



## wiseachoo (Jan 4, 2010)

darenrogers said:


> I'm building cabinets for my kitchen and have a particular situation I'm hoping someone here can help me out with.
> 
> I have a 36" wide rangetop which I had to support on a custom cabinet. The plan is to install two 36" wide, 10-12" deep drawers in the cabinet below the rangetop.
> 
> ...


Not sure whether you've seen my workbench thread, but I built out a couple of 34.5" wide drawers (interior dimension) on rails for the bench and they're rock solid - no lower support other than a groove edge all the way around. I coincidentally have a picture of the ball bearing rails in the thread in case it's of interest.


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure about the racking problem, but I used the Blumotion slides on my apothecary (thanks to Firehawk recommendation) and every time I close one of those drawers I weep a little. Very nice and solid and self closing.


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's an early photo of the rangetop/cabinet that spurned this entire conversation. After to some more research and to err on the side of caution and proper design, I'm going with some side-mounted 200lb-rated heavy duty slides (Accuride 3640A series) to support the two drawers that will go below the rangetop. I figure by the time you add up the weight of the drawer itself and toss in a few cast iron pans or dutch ovens, the drawer will not be light. Elsewhere in the kitchen I'm thinking either Blum Tandem's with Blumotion or comparable Accuride Eclipses with Easy Close. Found some great prices for both thru the internet.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have used the Blumotion under mount soft close slides on 36" and 40" drawers without any problem. I built these drawers for a customer 2 years ago for their pots and pans, no complaints yet.


----------



## Greenhead Sharpening (Nov 24, 2009)

Knape/Vogt 8400 series are rated for 100#, full extension, I think they work great


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Just a thought Daren. Be sure you build your drawers out of something substantial, such as a good grade of plywood and solid woods. Don't be tempted to use mdf or particle board.

Gerry


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Just a thought Daren. Be sure you build your drawers out of something substantial, such as a good grade of plywood and solid woods. Don't be tempted to use mdf or particle board.
> 
> Gerry


Thanks for the heads up. I was considering using 1/2" of 5/8" plywood. For what it's worth, do you see any problem with using plywood (as opposed to solid wood) if I'm using dovetail joints for the drawers?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nope...... the Furniture company I worked for bought out our drawer boxes and they were all 3/8" plywood. IIRC we bought them from Valen Drawer


----------



## tiltaplenty (Feb 22, 2010)

*making drawer slides*

Hi: I am new to the site and would like some help if you would, please.
I have made 12 pocket drawers for storage in my bed room and do not really want to pay for drawer slides. My question is can I just make a drawer slide on the side of my drawers out of wood? I would ASSUME that they will not be as smooth, which I truly do not care, my question is will it work? Any tips or suggestions. Pocket drawers will go 25 inches in to my wasted attic space. 25x11x9inches (12)

Thanks

tilt


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

tiltaplenty said:


> Hi: I am new to the site and would like some help if you would, please.
> I have made 12 pocket drawers for storage in my bed room and do not really want to pay for drawer slides. My question is can I just make a drawer slide on the side of my drawers out of wood? I would ASSUME that they will not be as smooth, which I truly do not care, my question is will it work? Any tips or suggestions. Pocket drawers will go 25 inches in to my wasted attic space. 25x11x9inches (12)
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Short answer yes you can. You should start a new thread and I'm sure you'll get some detailed suggestions real quick.


----------



## tiltaplenty (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks, I guess I am not "forum: SAVY I tried to start a :making wooden slides thread but it did not post?
Thanks... I think I am worried about making sure my drawers stay flush on the molding or wall...


----------

